# لو كنت بحاجة الى بنر فلاش ادخل هنا



## holiness (19 أبريل 2010)

سـلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 

موضوعي ببساطة 

انني اجيد التصميم على الفلاش 

و حبيت ان اساعد اي شخص بحاجة الى تصميم بنر فلاش 

ولكن الشخص اللي يريد تصميم عليه فقط يقول لي 

1 ـ  القياس

2 ـ الهدف 

3 ـ المحتوى 

4 ـ الالوان 

5 ـ اذا كان اعلان لمنتدى او موقع معين يعطيني رابط الموقع 

6 ـ اذا كان بنر لغرفة في البالتوك يعطيني اسم الغرفة 


هذا موضوعي ببساطة 


و تحياتي للجميع .. 

​


----------



## holiness (20 أبريل 2010)

:fun_lol:نشكر الله مافيش ولا واحد محتاج اي بنر ههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طول بالك ممكن محدش انتبه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

خدمه رائعه اخى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## i love jesus20 (23 يونيو 2010)

انا عايز تصميم لمنتداي "النور المسيحي"

و انا عايز في التصميم عبارة "منتدي النور المسيحي "حياة المسيحية 

و الالوان ع زوقك و الي جواه عادي اي صورة للمسيح حلوة


----------



## samehsameer (31 أغسطس 2011)

طيب انا عايز بنر فلاشي لمنتدي ماربولس الرسول 

والرابط أهو  
بس أتمني الالوان تكون متناسقة مع الوان المنتدي 
http://www.mrbolse.marigergs.com/vb

ومنتظرك ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اوكية طيب ممكن تقولى اية اساس البنر ..... لانى طلب منى فى احد المنتديات وانا اعتبرت انة شغل بالفوتوشوب عادى ............ ومعرفش يعنى اية بنر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واستاذ قال لى انة شغل بالفلاش بلير .... ممكن توضيح اكتر للموضوع وياريت ما اكونش باثقل عليك !!!!


----------

